# New member looking for some lineman help



## Dcasados (Jun 23, 2011)

Hello all,
I need to know how to safely discharge a 14.4 3 phase capbank. Is there something i can buy to keep my guys safe other then the usual gloves , sleeves, face mask.

Also does anyone know of a labor units book or bid program for line building.

Thanks in advance

Dcasados
Cheney Electric


----------



## den (Mar 28, 2009)

We just used our 1/0 grounding cables on hot sticks to short out the taps. After the caps were disconected ! ( just had to throw that in)


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Many capacitor banks have built in bleeder resistors. We watch the voltage across the capacitors and when it gets to zero, we install grounds.

If it doesn't have a bleeder resistor you can buy a discharge stick that has attachable resistors and will allow the charge to be safely drained off. You just have to size them for your application. Salisbury makes one version.

-John


----------

